# Verdades y secretos de los capacitores electrolíticos



## El_Mago_ (Feb 9, 2011)

*Verdades y secretos de los capacitores electrolíticos*







por *Fernando Giachero*
Nacido en Córdoba, Argentina en 1953. Recibido de Técnico en 1975, se dedica a la reparación de TV color. Comenzó con la 6DQ6 y la PL36 y armó su primer televisor (Wells Gardner) en 1975. 

A continuación detallo aspectos a tener en cuenta, que facilitan la reparación de los aparatos que fallan por causa de los capacitores electrolíticos.
Tal propuesta está basada en mi larga experiencia y observaciones como técnico electrónico, así como también, el aporte de algunos moderadores de los foros de YoReparo.com.
Es fácil observar que los capacitores electrolíticos presentan el mayor índice de fallas.  Los mismos son altamente propensos a deteriorarse, debido a su composiciónquímica y por verse obligados a filtrar el riple de alta frecuencia (esto último derivado de la alta frecuencia de trabajo de las fuentes conmutadas y de las tensiones suplementarias obtenidas desde el circuito horizontal),











1. Observe detenidamente los electrolíticos de la etapa que estamos revisando. Los electrolíticos vienen forrados por un material plástico termocontraíble, entonces cualquier encogimiento o rajadura de dicho forro es sinónimo de que el capacitor ha tomado temperatura (inutilizado reemplazar).
2. Mueva con delicadeza los electrolíticos que estamos diagnosticando, muchas veces esta corroído el alambre terminal conector y al moverlo nos damos cuenta que está conectada solo una patita (inutilizado reemplazar).
3. Siempre que se va a reemplazar capacitores electrolíticos, se deberá reemplazar  por capacitores nuevos y de buena calidad. Los electrolíticos de chasis viejos no se reciclan, ya no sirven, no son confiables ni en su capacidad ni en su duración, para lo único que sirven es para tirarlos a la basura.
4. Cuando se repara una fuente de alimentación, como primer medida reemplazar todos los electrolíticos del primario de la fuente (hot), es casi seguro que han perdido capacidad, y cuando no, haber sido directamente responsables de la falla de la fuente… por apenas una monedas nos aseguramos su correcto funcionamiento.
5. Cuando se repara una etapa vertical u horizontal, proceder de la misma manera, seguro ahorrará muchísimos dolores de cabeza.
6. Observe cuidadosamente la polaridad del electrolítico antes de sacarlo, para volver a colocarlo exactamente igual. Muchísimas veces me ha tocado que está mal impresa la serigrafía de la placa y es al revés la polaridad. Tengo presente un modelo de Hitachi, que tiene mal impresa la serigrafía precisamente en la fuente de alimentación.
7. Siempre desconfíe de los electrolíticos, fundamentalmente cuando son equipos viejos. Cuando observe en los TV o monitores, interferencias entre barridos y cosas raras, reemplace electrolíticos de desacople y demás yerbas.
8. La mediciones con Capacheck no son confiables…cuando tenga dudas pruebe  siempre con uno nuevo.
9. Luego de reemplazar algún capacitor electrolítico, revise que no haya quedado algún componente que disipe mucha temperatura en las inmediaciones del capacitor, como por ejemplo resistores o PTC. Trate de alejarlos para que dicha temperatura no afecte su normal funcionamiento.
10. Cuando presentamos un capacitor electrolítico en su lugar de emplazamiento, es probable que tapemos la polaridad del capacitor con nuestros dedos. Es siempre conveniente recordar que en un capacitor electrolítico nuevo el terminal más largo siempre es el positivo.






Tipo de capacitores usados en filmadoras y cámaras de fotos 

11.  Hay electrolíticos de 85º y de 105º de temperatura de trabajo, debiendo usarse estos últimos (los de 105º) en las zonas cercanas a los disipadores o zonas calientes.
12. Nunca reemplace un electrolítico por otro de menor tensión de trabajo.
13. Hay modelos especiales que admiten alto riple que son usados en fuentes de alimentación (en algunos equipos con rectificador de media onda).
14. Si el electrolítico tiene indicación de low ESR use del mismo tipo.
15. Existe la creencia que cuando más grande es el capacitor de fuente mejor funcionará el equipo, en fuentes conmutadas reemplace por el capacitor del mismo valor, máximo un 40% más, ya que hay equipos que valores mayores pueden afectar el arranque .
16. No reemplace electrolíticos del tipo lenteja (tantalio) por electrolíticos comunes, el diseñador considero que debería ir un capacitor de ese tipo.
17. Los electrolíticos tienen en la cabeza dibujada una letra K o una cruz bajo relieve, esa es una zona debilitada exprofeso para que en caso de sobre presión por cortocircuito exploten por ahí, a veces algunos electrolíticos que trabajan muy calientes suelen hincharse en esa zona, defecto que se ve muy seguido en fuentes de pc donde se quedan sin cooler (ventilador) debiéndose reemplazar, hay que fijarse en este caso que sean de 105º de temperatura de trabajo.
18. Un electrolítico de fuente conectado con la polaridad invertida enseguida se hincha y hasta puede explotar, preste atención en su reemplazo, sobre todo en los de tantalio.
19. En el capacitor electrolítico su valor de capacidad está condicionado a la tensión de trabajo, así que no use capacitores de 300v de aislación para trabajar en 12 volts, pero sí es buena práctica no usar la tensión de aislación muy cercana a la de trabajo, ejemplo poner de 16 volts de aislación en fuentes de 12 volts, es probable que si la fuente trabaja en vacíoalcance valores superiores a la tensión de trabajo del capacitor, en este ejemplo es buena práctica usar 25 volts de aislación.
20. Hay electrolíticos que suelen pincharse a través de uno de los alambres de contacto, suelen dejar una mancha como de agua salada en la plaqueta, el capacitor no muestra signos de estar hinchado pero seguro está seco y desvalorizado, esa indicación visual nos ahorra el andar midiendo cual capacitor.
21. Es conveniente lavar los restos salinos con algúnisopo mojado en agua tibia, ya que si no a futuro será zona de sulfatación del impreso, luego pueden lavar con thinner y cubrir con flux o pintura hecha con resina rubia disuelta en alcohol isopropilico.






Capacitor SMD de tantalium
​


----------



## capitanp (Feb 9, 2011)

> En el capacitor electrolítico su valor de capacidad está condicionado a la tensión de trabajo, así que no use capacitores de 300v de aislación para trabajar en 12 volts, pero sí es buena práctica no usar la tensión de aislación muy cercana a la de trabajo, ejemplo poner de 16 volts de aislación en fuentes de 12 volts, es probable que si la fuente trabaja en vacíoalcance valores superiores a la tensión de trabajo del capacitor, en este ejemplo es buena práctica usar 25 volts de aislación.


 


?????????????????????????????


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2011)

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> 19. En el capacitor electrolítico su valor de capacidad está condicionado a la tensión de trabajo, así que no use capacitores de 300v de aislación para trabajar en 12 volts, pero sí es buena práctica no usar la tensión de aislación muy cercana a la de trabajo, ejemplo poner de 16 volts de aislación en fuentes de 12 volts, es probable que si la fuente trabaja en vacío alcance valores superiores a la tensión de trabajo del capacitor, en este ejemplo es buena práctica usar 25 volts de aislación.​




Si esto fuese cierto, no hubiese modelos de 6.3V@4700µF y 100V@4700µF ​


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2011)

El de la foto parece Sergio Denis.

Que la vida vale la pena,  
vale la pena, vale la pena...  
que a pesar de todos los males  
la vida es buena, la vida es buena... 


Ah.. nono perdón.

Saludos.


----------



## elperros (Feb 10, 2011)

¿Por ahí quiere decir que varía mucho la capacidad con la temp? No lo se :/


----------



## rojjo (Feb 12, 2011)

Hasta donde yo sé, algunos factores que intervienen en el deterioro de los capacitores electrolíticos son:

1)la tensión de trabajo
2)la frecuencia de ripple
3)la corriente de ripple

(No significa que sean los únicos)

a medida que se incrementa la tensión de trabajo, así como su capacitancia, el costo del componente se eleva.

si requerimos temperaturas de operación altos, el costo también se eleva

si requerimos corrientes y frecuencias de ripple alto, elevamos la temperatura de operación requerida.


----------

